# belly mower preference



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I cannot see any sub catagories under IH, so I will post here. I have been reading about belly mowers and have heard of 2....one being the Woods 42" I think. What are the other mowers that fit a lo-boy cub? My plans are next spring to mow some more of my property that is high grass. I don't need it as nice as my lawn, just to keep it manageable.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Actually, there are several. The IH C2 or C3, or the Kub Klipper are some possibilities.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow, I never knew that! I'll look into these this winter and save up $$ for one.

Bigdog, I need to set up some sort of auto-thank you thingy (haha) since you always give such prompt answers to my questions. I hope other members of this forum have such luck with support.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, Andy changed the layout so that there is only forum per brand, but it is accessable from the front page.

On the mower, a sickle bar mower is also an option.

Bigdog is a fountain of information and seems always willing to share, Thank you BD.:clap: :clap:


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Woods is the popular brand in my area.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Woods*

Same here:ditto: Woods is what you see on all of them here.
Jody


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

*Kub Klipper*

Hey Freebird! Take a look at this one.

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=50504&query=retrieval


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Bigdog. Still saving $$ here. Shipping is gonna be expensive. I hope I can find one here in Washington. I can drive that far and take the better half on a scenic trip!


----------

